# Ready to TNR? Trapping Kit will get you started!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Alley Cat Allies are one of the leaders in the TNR movement in the US to help feral cats. They are a wonderful resource. This would help anyone who is wanting to start working with ferals. This is a good starter kit to jump start your efforts.

http://www.alleycat.org/NetCommunity/Page.aspx?pid=468&srctid=1&erid=9233641

You know that Trap-Neuter-Return is the best way to help stray and feral cats—that’s why we’ve developed a new Trapping Kit to help you get the hang of it! 

Whether you’re learning to trap for the first time, teaching others about TNR, or just needing a refresher, our kit will guide you through the entire Trap-Neuter-Return process and get you on your way to helping cats in your neighborhood. The informative handouts included make our Trapping Kit an excellent resource for organizations doing outreach and spreading the word about TNR in their communities! 

The Trapping Kit contains educational materials that not only teach you the ins and outs of trapping, but also help you communicate them to others: 

•How to Help Feral Cats: A Step-by-Step Guide to Trap-Neuter-Return – Our concise guide takes you through humane trapping from start to finish.
•Alley Cat Allies Educational Video Library – Our DVD of instructional videos, including Trapping Cats: How to Trap an Entire Colony, shows you how it’s done.
•A set of 50 Trap-Neuter-Return for Stray and Feral Cats: The Basics truth cards help you explain to others what you’re doing.
•A set of 25 We’re Helping Outdoor Cats doorhangers let your neighbors know what they can do to make your trapping effort a success.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great, Merry!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds very helpful, Merry. Would you check the link? I'm getting a Facebook, AOL invitation! 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wierd. I went in thru my email and copied the website. I went in directly this time from explorer and copied the address from there, so hope that works. Techno challenge~ that I am!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It works! Thanks, Merry.


----------

